# Gremlins DO EXIST!



## DMaverick (Sep 20, 2016)

NEVER get a cat wet.... You have been warned. :wink

Alex after a bath. The transformation is quite scary!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

What a great picture! Why would you bathe a cat? I only did that if my cat got into it with a skunk.


----------



## DMaverick (Sep 20, 2016)

Well, a couple of reasons. 

First, he's a young cat and I can teach him not to be afraid of a bath at this age so I don't have to fight him later in life if he needs a bath. 

Second, he was dirty!! :thumb

I use a moisturizing soap, towel dry, then put on a coat conditioner we use on horses. Works great.

My wife just couldn't stop laughing when she saw this picture and put it as her phone background picture. I thought, if it made her laugh, maybe others might like it too.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I agree, cats don't generally need a bath unless there's a specific reason. Charlee has never had one, Cali has had one bath, and Cleo hasn't needed one in years. 

So giving my girls baths to get them "used" to baths would only have been unnecessary stress on them.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

What a funny picture! 
I caution using products that are no designed for cats. The conditioner may be great for a horse but a horse doesn't groom itself. The cat is going to be ingesting that stuff.


----------



## DMaverick (Sep 20, 2016)

marie73 said:


> I agree, cats don't generally need a bath unless there's a specific reason. Charlee has never had one, Cali has had one bath, and Cleo hasn't needed one in years.
> 
> So giving my girls baths to get them "used" to baths would only have been unnecessary stress on them.


Not trying to start a big discussion on whether cats should be bathed or not. Just wanted to share the picture.


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

Yikes you should enter that picture in a halloween contest next year

Kathy


----------



## myraoreo (Jul 25, 2016)

I bathe mine when I feel they are dirty etc as well. They're fine. Oreo is due for a bath later actually. Great pic.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

> Not trying to start a big discussion on whether cats should be bathed or not. Just wanted to share the picture.


Just sharing that it's not _necessary_ to stress out your cat for a bath they might need _someday_.


----------



## DMaverick (Sep 20, 2016)

marie73 said:


> Just sharing that it's not _necessary_ to stress out your cat for a bath they might need _someday_.


You're right.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh, LOL! I totally wouldn't have recognized him. He wouldn't be happy with you for sharing that pic!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Haha! That is quite the scary transformation. Each of my Persians needed a bath or two when they were kittens... almost always due to poop getting stuck in their fur. Each time I was shocked at how hilariously tiny their bodies were beneath all of that fur! :lol: I slacked on getting my girls used to baths so now the groomer has to deal with their bathing.


----------



## farrahdiba82 (Oct 6, 2016)

I bathe Luna at least once every two weeks. She loves her sardine/mackerel canned food and after eating, she usually starts grooming with her fish breath. In the hot humid climate I live in, the smell can get pretty strong and I can smell her before she walks into the room ?

She's used to bathing though, doesn't make a fuss provided I use warm water. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

But did you feed him after midnight? Enquiring minds want to know.


----------

